# I need help....! Truing blanks for a collet chuck



## aprayinbear (Jan 18, 2014)

For those of you who are experienced kitless makers.....

I recently decided I wanted to try making a kitless pen.  I've had good success with kit pens and my skills have grown to where I feel comfortable with the tools and am pleased with my outcome.  But I want to move on to the next step. I've watched and read hours of materials and have begun to collect the necessary taps and dies, etc.  So far so good.

But I'm having a terrible time turning down my blanks to the appropriate dimension uniformly along its length.  This is a non-issue with kit pens as they are more free form.  Of course, to use my collets (I have the PSI and a few extra collets) the measurement has to be consistent or the blank won't turn true in the collet.

My question is, "which set up is best for this operation?" and which cutting tools do you use to do the job right.  I've been watching some of the Japanese makers who use large cutting tools with edges sometimes as long or longer then the barrel or cap itself.  I do some forge work and might see what I can come up with.

All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't tell you what's best, only what I do ... 

First, I use a center drill bit to create "dimples" in both ends of the blank. Then
with the blank between a 60 degree dead center and a 60 degree live center, I turn it round with a spindle roughing gouge, as smooth and uniform as I'm able but not obsessing about it.

Then I switch to a 1" skew to turn a couple of inches at one end, measuring the diameter along this section with digital calipers I got from Harbor Freight for about $10 on sale. I don't see the point of trying to make the entire blank perfectly cylindrical when I only set about an inch into the collet chuck. Also, I aim to make the diameter just a smidge under the nominal size of one of my collets (meaning I aim for 17.95mm rather than 18.2mm.)

When I'm putting the blank into the collet chuck, I hold the opposite end against the point of the live center, so it remains very close to "on axis" as I tighten the chuck.

HTH


----------



## lorbay (Jan 18, 2014)

I turn my blanks round between two steb centres one live one dead. Get it to whatever size collet I am using. I do all of this with a 1" skew.
Lin


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't worry too much about getting the entire blank uniformly the same size.  Get enough of it right at an end to fit in the collet, that's all.  Bring the tail stock with live center up to stabilize, and turn your part.  

Just leave plenty of meat on the part of the blank your part will be made from.  Matter of fact, you don't even need to round any of the blank except the end that will fit in the collet.  Just round a couple inches for the collet, put it in the collet, bring up the tail stock, and make your part.


----------



## aprayinbear (Jan 18, 2014)

*Thanks Guys!*

Much better after following your advice!

I began turning between centers.  Finished off about 1 1/2 " to fit in the collet.  Inserted and used live center in tyhe tail stock to hold steady and.......

Much better result!

Thanks Again & happy turning!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2014)

aprayinbear said:


> Much better result!


Excellent!

If you come up with any improvements to the method, please remember to share them :wink:


----------

